# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Planning for a Travel Trip

## vietnamstyle

Travel Tips
It gives a very special kind of feelings, when we go out or plans for a trip.
Whenever you are planning to travel make sure that your trip is completely safe and you will not be facing any kind of financial problems. Here are few tips that must be following before going out for a trip.
1) Register your travel and keep their contact details with you. 
2) Go for travel insurance 
3) Look for latest travel advice
4) Visas for at least six months.
5) Keep several copies of your important documents
6) Take health advise from your doctor.
article written by Vietnam Style Travel

----------


## GFI

I'd like to share some more tips but this one is for business travelers:

5 Travel Tips for the Business Travel
Tip 1: Downsize your packing to carry on only unless absolutely necessary
Tip 2: Keep travel-sized toiletries on hand at home to minimize packing time
Tip 3: Pack a snack in your small carry-on bag for the plane
Tip 4: Get to the airport an hour or more early, I don’t care which airport it is.
Tip 5: Gas up

----------


## eunice01

Great travel tips there...

It is important that you are well prepared when traveling especially when it is outside the country...^_^

----------


## harmayanigrengel

5 Travel Tips for the Business Travel
Tip 1: Downsize your packing to carry on only unless absolutely necessary
Tip 2: Keep travel-sized toiletries on hand at home to minimize packing time
Tip 3: Pack a snack in your small carry-on bag for the plane
Tip 4: Get to the airport an hour or more early, I don’t care which airport it is.
Tip 5: Gas up

----------


## simmerrussy

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## kevinjohh523

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## adventure433

When on earth you are preparation to travel make sure so as to your trip is completely safe and you determination not be opposite any kind of monetary problems. Here are few tips so as to must be next before going out intended for a trip.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

It is important that you are well prepared when traveling especially when it is outside the country.

----------


## jonathonkevin582

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## kevinjames745

It is important that you are well prepared when traveling especially when it is outside the country...^_^

----------


## davidmarkham523

Tip 1: Downsize your packing to carry on only unless absolutely necessary
Tip 2: Keep travel-sized toiletries on hand at home to minimize packing time
Tip 3: Pack a snack in your small carry-on bag for the plane
Tip 4: Get to the airport an hour or more early, I dont care which airport it is.
Tip 5: Gas up

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## amryloa

When you really want to travel, you don't want to research for hours upon hours reading through tours and packages you have no intention of taking. You don't want to scour the net, sifting through travel deals and special offers that come with more fine print than you care to read. You don't want to read hundreds of travel stories that read like fiction. You don't want to call travel agent after travel agent or visit random travel agencies, asking for quotes. You want professional, expert advice from a travel specialist and you want it on demand.

Enter Tripology; A free service for all travelers that connects you with a professional travel agent who is a travel specialist in the type of trip you want to take. We don't stop at just one travel agent, nothat'd be too easy. Tripology puts you in touch with 3 specialized travel agents who know your trip like you know the back of your hand.

----------


## kevinjames525

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## outbreakuk

Whenever you like you are preparation to journey create sure that your trip is totally safe and you will not be opposite

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## martindavid582

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## markjames582

When on earth you are preparation to travel make sure so as to your trip is completely safe and you determination not be opposite any kind of monetary problems. Here are few tips so as to must be next before going out intended for a trip.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

Tips for defg your adventure travel style and trips that fit your dream list. Sources for planning trips, where to find the best adventure travel companies and much more.

----------


## derwinwell

Once you decide your travel destination then the next step is try to collect the information regarding that place such as hotels information nearby airport, car rental services, tourists places and so on.

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this great information and tips about planning for a travel trip, it was really helpful and informative.

----------


## jencycaswell1

Generally taking care of people during the travel itself but sometimes they need to find some more suggestions so could make successful journey. These tips are very useful for this kind of people who are accustomed to see suggestions from other people.

----------


## petermark574

5 Travel Tips for the Business Travel
Tip 1: Downsize your packing to carry on only unless absolutely necessary
Tip 2: Keep travel-sized toiletries on hand at home to minimize packing time
Tip 3: Pack a snack in your small carry-on bag for the plane
Tip 4: Get to the airport an hour or more early, I dont care which airport it is.
Tip 5: Gas up

----------


## mikehussy

Straight forward information! It really helped me a lot. Thanks buddy for that supporting info.





Cheap flights to Bangalore

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Generally people are taking care during traveling themselves but sometimes they need to find out some more suggestions so that they can make their trip successful. This tips are very useful that type of people who used to find out suggestions from other people.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Planning is the most important factor especially when someone is going for a travel trip. People should have enough money at time of traveling and they should carry less number of luggage.

----------


## Harryevann

When you planned tour, then you have to do somethings which may be helps you during traveling.  Take some medicines and first aid box with you because u never know that, when you needs it. Get visa and passport and place it at safe place.

----------


## Rosieblake

Thanks to all for the information  :Smile:

----------


## aronsmiths

From my personal experience, traveling can cause a lot of stress when you aren't going somewhere where you can easily rent a car and get around on your own. Hence, I would recommend you to book a taxi from airport. The benefits of taking a taxi to an airport are numerous because it takes a lot of pressure off you and this means you can sit back and relax.

----------


## byronaldis

Planning is most important element for travel and also consider factors that would affect in your trip like packaging, contact information, vacation rentals, emergency and insurance and spend time learning about your destination.

----------


## JulieReeves

A large amount of a high-quality venture can be considered out by one or two of the party who have the assets and time to spend on investigating the exploit first hand. You may want to believe of assembling the journey in steps or stages and this might be done in a stuff of months or spread over two or more visits to the area you are contemplating more a year or two.

Hotels in Maldives

----------


## aronsmiths

Thanks for sharing this many great tips for planning a travel abroad. The information you have shared is really helpful as well as informative. Keep sharing more such posts.

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this great information and tips about planning for a travel trip, it was really helpful and informative. Keep sharing more such posts.

----------


## atlasequipments

It is important that you are well prepared when traveling especially when it is outside the country.

----------


## limoservices

Here are some more suggestions for traveling abroad:

1. Sign passport, and fill in the emergency information
2. Check your overseas medical insurance coverage
3. Familiarize yourself with local conditions and laws
4. Hire a car rental services online

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes you  can planning a travel trip in any country and you will care your luggage and  take many types of tips about travel .  you can  manage make best tours in  any country.

----------


## lash

I'm not familiar with insurance. Please tell us more about it.

----------

